# DX 2008

## rv3mi

2008   :Wink: 

http://ducie2008.dl1mgb.com/

http://www.n1urspratly.com/

----------


## skosh

:  ,       :Very Happy:

----------


## skosh

.      DX   5 . 
http://groups.google.com/group/rec.r...07bf8007ea9b76

----------


## UA1ASB

*YK9G* 
_will be active in Damascus from April 9th - 15th 2008. Two stations + amplifiers will be QRV around the clock, CW only. We will have antennas for nine bands 160 - 10 metres but 40 - 17 metres will provide most openings. We will usually transmit on frequencies ending in '3' and always listen split, up 1-2 plus kH_
 10105  25   ,
         .

----------


## RZ0AF

6 .  160,   ,    .     ,  12  10   . , ,    :Smile: .  .

----------


## RZ0AF

.    :Smile:

----------


## RN3AHL

(YK9G)   ,  .    .

----------


## Serg

HC8       :Wink: 

http://www.dxer.com.ua/

----------


## UA9KW

> 16   .


 17 .  :Smile:

----------


## Serg

-       .        HC8N , HC8A      ...

----------


## Serg

> -     .


  -    .

dxcc   , ,  - ,  -  ,     .

         ...




> !


   !

----------


## RZ0AF

> RN3AHL
> 
>        16   .
> 
> 
>  17 .


  18   .  20  40

----------


## RZ0AF

,   17      .       ,    160    .  80  .

----------


## UA1ASB

10108 *F/DH8DX/P* 599/599
  pile-up. 
SOTA info:
_Summit Information for F/VO-052
Kudertberg - 428m, 1 point
Association: France  Region: Vosges  Longitude: 06 05 59 E, 
Latitude: 49 26 49 N
This summit has been activated once only by: F/LX1NO/P on 01/04/07  
_
   ?     .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

Glorieuses ?

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> HC8


   UT5UY.    .    24 .    160, 80  WARC.    .    HC8.  .       .       .

----------


## RZ0AF

,           .        :Very Happy:  
 :Sad:   ,        ?   .

----------


## RN3AHL

To: UT7UW.

     ?    .

----------


## RN3AHL

To: HC8
, ...
     -  ,   ,   .   - !!! -     ... . 
  ,   40.  - !

----------


## UA9KW

.

----------


## RN3AHL

QSL   .         QSL,    ,    .        .   -   QSL (  ..  ..),       ...
   (qrz.ru, qrz.com, cqham.ru),    QSL,   .    ,      .
 ,   ...  !!!

----------

